# PYCNOGENOL



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Eur Child Adolesc Psychiatry. 2006 Sep;15(6):329-35. Epub 2006 May 13.
Treatment of ADHD with French maritime pine bark extract, Pycnogenol.
Trebatická J, Kopasová S, Hradecná Z, Cinovský K, Skodácek I, Suba J, Muchová J, Zitnanová I, Waczulíková I, Rohdewald P, Duracková Z.

Dept. of Child Psychiatry, Child University Hospital, Faculty of Medicine, Comenius University, Limbová 1, 833 40 Bratislava, Slovakia.

Attention Deficit/Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD) is the most common psychiatric disorder in children. Pycnogenol, an extract from the bark of the French maritime pine, consisting of phenolic acids, catechin, taxifolin and procyanidins, has shown improvement of ADHD in case reports and in an open study. Aim of the present study was to evaluate the effect of Pycnogenol on ADHD symptoms. Sixty-one children were supplemented with 1 mg/kg/day Pycnogenol or placebo over a period of 4 weeks in a randomised, placebo-controlled, doubleblind study. Patients were examined at start of trial, 1 month after treatment and 1 month after end of treatment period by standard questionnaires: CAP (Child Attention Problems) teacher rating scale, Conner's Teacher Rating Scale (CTRS), the Conner's Parent Rating Scale (CPRS) and a modified Wechsler Intelligence Scale for children. Results show that 1-month Pycnogenol administration caused a significant reduction of hyperactivity, improves attention and visual-motoric coordination and concentration of children with ADHD. In the placebo group no positive effects were found. One month after termination of Pycnogenol administration a relapse of symptoms was noted. Our results point to an option to use Pycnogenol as a natural supplement to relieve ADHD symptoms of children.

PMID: 16699814 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I know about this study.

Another abstract of it, shows that it decreases urinary catecholamines. High urinary catecholamines is a cause of anxiety.

http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/conten ... references


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's a list of all the categories for which it is useful:

about Pycnogenol's scientific studies and review articles on a particular subject.

Antioxidant
- Free Radical Scavenger

Cardiovascular Health
- Circulation Enhancer
- Cholesterol Reduction
- Blood Pressure Control
- Heart Infarction and Stroke

Cognitive Function
- Attention Deficit Disorders

Dermatology
- Sun Protection
- Skin Elasticity
- Wrinkle Reduction
- Anti-Aging
- Wound Healing
- Skin Nutrition
- Pigmentation Problems

Diabetes
- Blood Glucose Management
- Diabetic Syndrome
- Diabetic Retinopathy
- Leg Ulcers & Microangiopathy

Eye Health

Fertility
- Improve Sperm Quality

Immune System
- Anti-inflammatory

Joint Health
- Osteoarthritis Relief

Menstrual Disorders
- Menstrual Pain Relief (I'm in tune to women's needs! lol)
- Endometriosis

Oral Health Care
- Gingival Bleeding
- Stop Plaque Formation
- Better Healing

Respiratory Function
- Asthma
- Hay Fever

Sports Nutrition
- Energy Enhancer
- Muscle Recovery, Pain and Cramp Reduction
- Enhances production of vascular nitric oxide

Travel Health
- Thrombosis
- Edema (leg and ankle swelling)
- Venous Insufficiency

Vein Health

http://www.pycnogenol.com/health/health ... ibrary.php

PDF file

http://www.pycnogenol.com/pdf/BIBLIOGRA ... 071024.pdf


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Can it be used to combat the loss of focus caused by taking benzos? (This i.e. reduced attention span is a well established side effect). 
At any rate, if this drug you mention is available w/o prescription I am going to try it. Have you tried it?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

X33 said:


> Can it be used to combat the loss of focus caused by taking benzos? (This i.e. reduced attention span is a well established side effect).
> At any rate, if this drug you mention is available w/o prescription I am going to try it. Have you tried it?


I haven't tried it as of yet. I am going to buy it tomorrow and test it out. I know proximo20 has experience with this, maybe he'll know.

X33, it would be interesting to try that out. Maybe the pycnogenol can pick up the slack of benzos..

Something interesting...

"The study shows it balances stress hormones, which lowers adrenaline and dopamine, resulting in a decrease of ADHD. "

The results reveal Pycnogenol lowers stress hormones by 26.2 percent in the case of adrenaline and decreases neurostimulant dopamine by 10.8 percent, which plays an important role in brain physiology involving learning, cognition, attention and behavior.

--- Proximo20, isn't this what us high Dopamine types need?

I hope this is not all hype.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I found this supplement store that sells really cheap...real cheap..

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't use benzos. So I don't know how it would affect.

Pycnogenol is a good antioxidant. I think it also increases somehow the acetylcholine. Again the words come from my mouth easier when I use it.

You should find a good brand though. I liked twinlab's. GNC's caused a little bit stomach problems.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I tend to put all my marbles in one place. So when I read about a new product (new to me anyways) I get my hopes up. For anyone that has taken it already..have you noticed a significant difference or is this just another bottle to add to the stack of stuff?

I am taking handfuls of pills every single day. I think I'm even developing pill esophagitis and I keep getting this "lump in my throat" (globus hystericus) feeling. So I want to cut back on the number of stuff I take. Pyc seems to be a candidate to do this with.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I used it. It is hard to suggest to you. I was using it mainly for work out and health purposes. 

It is an expensive product. I think it increases acetylcholine levels too, but it is hard to use 200 or more daily. It also gives energy.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I just took 100 mg and wow! Everything just seemed to come into focus. It's awsome. I'm definitely keeping this in my stack.

I found this review on iherb.com. This is exactly the same effect I'm looking for. I always feel spaced out, like in a dream state.

"It has been two months since I started using the Pycnogenol. I am pleased with the focus I have been able to tap into. I am able to lessen my impatient ways with sights of a wider picture. I no longer am lost in the woods as much as I once was. "


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

My vision also seems to have improved. I see objects and colors more vividly. Pycnogenol is supposed to increase oxygenation in the brain. Maybe this is why. Also, when I take off my glasses, things seems less blurry. Interesting...


----------

